# 1999 cadillac catera stereo



## Debbiemodz (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a 1999 catera and the stereo has quit working, all fuses seem to be fine. plz advise what could be the problem and how to fix.

Thank You


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

does it turn on at all? anything on the display? could be an internal fuse on the radio itself.


----------



## Debbiemodz (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanx MyKobat for responding...yes, stereo does turn on. no sound comes out. volume is up. everything is on display but no sound.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

My guess would be either the internal amplifier is blown or possibly an internal fuse. My advice would be to take it to a local stereo shop and have them chack it out. They can run a few tests and tell you within an hour whats wrong with it. But don't take it to Best Buy or Circuit City. Take it to a legitimate audio shop. Usually they're the ones who put in remote starters/car alarms, too. Make sure they are MECP certified. That's a national standard that tests and keeps employees up to date on their knowledge of the 12 volt industry. Hope this helped. Good luck.


----------



## Debbiemodz (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank You for the info. 

Debbie:smile:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Check both fuse panels on the car there should be two one under the hood the other under the dashboard, also was there work done to the car just before this happened or it just started?
Most shops will not pay the fee's an MECP tech would want to work for them, they usually only want to pay minimum wage at the most (if that). Most car stereo places are owned by guys who have the know how already, so they hire others to get dirty while they watch the money. With the internet the competition is even more greater now a days, putting most sub par shops out of business. As any guru with a tool can buy the stuff they need for a system on-line then do it them selfs, this opens the door again for a shop as then people will need someone to clean up the rat's nest that is left behind from an uninformed install.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

I personally know the owners/employees of the local shops in my town and know for a fact that they're all certified with up to date certificates. A REAL shop will do it like that. Go to Best Buy otherwise.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

MyKobalt said:


> I personally know the owners/employees of the local shops in my town and know for a fact that they're all certified with up to date certificates. A REAL shop will do it like that. Go to Best Buy otherwise.


COOL,
Did these MECP Techs also tell you to disconnect the battery when hooking up a AMP, essentially killing all on-board memory of the factory keyless and the run codes too?
I'll bet even Best Buy doesn't do that ROFLMFAO:wink:


----------

